
Engelbart and the Dawn of Interactive Computing: 40th Anniversary Celebration - gruseom
http://www.sri.com/work/timeline/engelbart-dawn-interactive-computing-40th-anniversary
======
gruseom
The videos are at
[http://www.sri.com/newsroom/videos/content/6815](http://www.sri.com/newsroom/videos/content/6815).

